# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Should this be made into a comic book, children's book or movie?

## Johnrap

Thoughts on this one?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-in-the-mirror

I'm thinking either children's book and/or movie, but I'm also thinking why can't children's books be in comic book format. Kids books can be in comics format, and maybe they should be. It would probably help remove some of the superhero stigma.

----------


## Gibsonian

What age are you looking at when you say childrens book?

----------


## Johnrap

> What age are you looking at when you say childrens book?


I'm thinking 8-10 for the kids.

However, I guarantee that the Mom's listening to the child read the book will also get a lot out of it. It's a very easy to infer metaphors from this story.

----------


## Gibsonian

Interesting. See, I'm busy with an all ages comic book but then a workmate pointed out that he would love to have something similar but for his three year old so I realise I need to cover different mediums.

----------

